

Prehistoric 'monster snake' remains discovered (2,500 pounds, 42.7 feet) - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/science/02/05/giant.snake.colombia/index.html

======
davi
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466965>

